

The Humanities Need an Ally: Could It Be Computer Code?  - RougeFemme
http://www.ozy.com/c-notes/can-the-digital-humanities-save-english/30301.article?utm_source=dd&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=04092014

======
tuukkah
Tellingly, the argument in the text amounts to a strong appeal to the
classical humanities as a premise rather than supporting it against
alternatives. I'm thinking we should all learn logic and critical thinking
whether we major in English or not. Luckily, those other paths exists.

------
3rd3
Humanities are a dead end in the sense of research and sience, so let’s stop
pretending they are not. Instead, let’s reframe studiying humanities as an
activity of personal and cultural enrichment, just like foreign languages.

------
altero
> At its best, the study of the humanities is an exercise in analytical
> skills, critical thinking and logic.

I think there is a typo, author probably meant mathematics. Most study of
humanities are threatened by logic and critical thinking.

